# Great Waffle Recipe



## Erik (Mar 9, 2005)

I've been trying to perfect a waffle recipe for awhile...think I got it down!!! This is for all of my DC breakfast pals!!!

3/4 cup all-purpose flour 
1/4 cup cornstarch 
1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
1/4 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 cup whole milk or buttermilk 
1/3 cup vegetable oil 
1 egg 
1 1/2 teaspoons sugar 
3/4 teaspoon vanilla extract 
Butter and syrup, for serving 




In a medium bowl, combine the flour, cornstarch, baking powder, baking soda, and salt; mix well. Add the milk, vegetable oil, egg, sugar and vanilla and mix well. Let the batter sit for 30 minutes. 

Preheat a waffle iron. Make sure you use very little non-stick spray on the waffle iron; the oil in the batter will help allow the waffle to release easily. Follow the directions on your waffle iron to cook the waffles. Serve immediately with butter and syrup.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 9, 2005)

Erik, this will be on my list of breakfasts while my son is out of school for Spring Break. Thanks!! I have 2 qustions for you though...how much batter do you put on the waffle iron & about how many does this recipe make?


----------



## Erik (Mar 9, 2005)

crewsk...it really depends on the size of your Waffle Iron, I have a smaller waffle iron with 2 small waffle grids. If you have the book to your iron use their recommended amounts.

When I made this recipe other day...I made about (5)1/3 cup batches of waffles...so it makes about 10 smaller waffles and 1 2/3 cups of batter in total.

Hope I answered some questions!!!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 9, 2005)

thanks erik. when i bought my george foreman grill, i got a waffle iron as a bonus. it sits on my counter collecting dust. i'm gonna try to make some from dessert now with your recipe. down the joisey shore, a favorite dessert on the boardwalks is to put a slice of neoploitan ice cream between 2 freshly made waffles. yummmm.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 9, 2005)

Yes, that helps a lot thanks! Mine is a smaller one also with 2 grids.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 9, 2005)

Just a quick tip.  Like pancakes, cakes, and other quickbreads, there are a thousand valid recipes that will give you great results.  I'm certainly not going to say any one of them is better than another.  And Eric, yours looks wonderful.  My tip is that you must not ever stack waffles as they release steam after being removed from the iron.  Also, if they are imediately plated, the steam from under them has nowhere to escape to and can result in soggy waffles.  To ensure crisp waffles, place the freshly cooked product on a wire rack for about thirty seconds to allow the steam to escape.  The outside will be crisp, with a light and tender inside.

I sove waffles and have a couple of great recipes that I too use all the time.  But my waffle iron went daput.  I am going to have to purchasse another one soon.  In the meantime, eat some of Eric's waffles for me. 

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 9, 2005)

thanks erik, I love waffles but usually use my grandmother's recipe.  Think I shall try this one for a change.  My grandmother's recipe uses 4 eggs, your's would probably be 
'more healthy??'


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 10, 2005)

Sorry about misspelling your name Erik.  My youngest son's name is Eric and that's how I'm used to spelling it.


Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

